# Play movies on my TV (from a laptop)



## nietsloh

My laptop has S Video output. My TV has S Video input. I want to play a movie that's on my laptop's hard drive. I plugged the cord into my laptop and into my TV but nothing happens. The movie shows up on the laptop but not the TV.

(I thought it would be easy, since my DVD player was plugged into the TV's S Video. I figured I'd unplug the DVD player and plug that right into my laptop. Didn't happen.)

Any tips?


----------



## bonk

you have to have the TV ON and hookup to your PC and then restart your PC


----------



## accat13

Its been awhile since I have done this so I realy don't remember...But try looking here http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-58625


----------



## stantley

Make sure you have the video set-up as extended desktop with the computer monitor as the Primary Display and the TV as the Secondary Display, then drag the media player over to the Secondary Display.


----------

